# Equivalent M1



## Membre supprimé 991102 (27 Juillet 2021)

Bonjour à tous,

Je me demandais quelle config sous windows pourrait rivaliser avec un M1 ?

Mon utilisation serait à 80% bureautique - 10% retouche photos (light) - 10% visionnage de films 4K

Enfin, je souhaiterai quelque chose de silencieux et de ne pas trop encombrant.

D'avance merci pour vos conseils/avis sur la question


----------



## edenpulse (27 Juillet 2021)

ça veut dire quoi "rivaliser avec un M1"? 
Pourquoi ne pas prendre un M1 tout simplement lol?


----------



## Locke (27 Juillet 2021)

A.Linoge a dit:


> Je me demandais quelle config sous windows pourrait rivaliser avec un M1 ?


Pour moi aucune, car le processeur M1 est trop loin devant le dernier Intel. Sinon attend 2025 pour espérer que Intel propose quelque chose qui tienne la route... https://www.macg.co/materiel/2021/0...-relance-pour-redevenir-leader-en-2025-123043


----------



## nicomarcos (27 Juillet 2021)

A.Linoge a dit:


> Enfin, je souhaiterai quelque chose de silencieux et de ne pas trop encombrant.


Le Mini M1 c'est ça !


----------



## Membre supprimé 991102 (27 Juillet 2021)

edenpulse a dit:


> ça veut dire quoi "rivaliser avec un M1"?
> Pourquoi ne pas prendre un M1 tout simplement lol?


Ça veut dire obtenir une réactivité équivalente.

Pour la partie Hardware - Mac mini/Air/Pro difficultés à trouver un écran externe à la colorimétrie parfaite.
Également, les problèmes de sorties de veille - parfois de bluetooth, etc.

Côté iMac, probablement une superbe machine mais, là encore, certains (pas tous) rapportent une chauffe et/ou bruits déplaisants.



Locke a dit:


> Pour moi aucune, car le processeur M1 est trop loin devant le dernier Intel. Sinon attend 2025 pour espérer que Intel propose quelque chose qui tienne la route... https://www.macg.co/materiel/2021/0...-relance-pour-redevenir-leader-en-2025-123043


Merci pour cet article - je n'avais pas pris conscience à quel point Intel était à la ramasse...



nicomarcos a dit:


> Le Mini M1 c'est ça !


Le mini j'ai testé, plusieurs configs - machine au top du top, je le reconnais, mais comme indiqué ci-dessus coté périphériques cela m'a clairement découragé


----------



## edenpulse (27 Juillet 2021)

A.Linoge a dit:


> difficultés à trouver un écran externe à la colorimétrie parfaite.


euh t'as d'excellents écrans qui existent... Ils sont pas donnés, mais existent. Compter environ 600-700euros



A.Linoge a dit:


> Côté iMac, probablement une superbe machine mais, là encore, certains (pas tous) rapportent une chauffe et/ou bruits déplaisants.


chose que tu auras aussi sur d'autres machines, surtout PC de manière beaucoup plus prononcé.



A.Linoge a dit:


> Ça veut dire obtenir une réactivité équivalente.


C'est pas magique, un bon processeur, un disque NVME.. T'as toujours les NUC, mais c'est pas magique non plu. 



A.Linoge a dit:


> mais comme indiqué ci-dessus coté périphériques cela m'a clairement découragé


La difficulté à trouver un écran?


----------



## Membre supprimé 991102 (27 Juillet 2021)

edenpulse a dit:


> euh t'as d'excellents écrans qui existent... Ils sont pas donnés, mais existent. Compter environ 600-700euros


J'esprais pour tout te dire retrouver la colorimétrie d'un iMac et son côté glossy mais, je n'ai vraiment rien trouvé de sérieux.



edenpulse a dit:


> chose que tu auras aussi sur d'autres machines, surtout PC de manière beaucoup plus prononcé.


C'est vrai oui, autant sur portable qu'avec une tour - c'est juste ce renouveau tout en un ultra fin qui me laisse dubitatif.



edenpulse a dit:


> C'est pas magique, un bon processeur, un disque NVME.. T'as toujours les NUC, mais c'est pas magique non plu.


Je pensais aux NUC oui mais comme tu le dis, ce n'est pas magique...



edenpulse a dit:


> La difficulté à trouver un écran?


Toujours oui.


----------



## edenpulse (27 Juillet 2021)

Les écrans glossy ne sont pas légion c'est sûr (a juste titre) mais il existe d'excellents écrans 27 ou 32" en 4K avec une excellente colorimétrie. 
Sinon tu peux toujours te tourner du coté des Pro Display XDR hein...
Je vois pas le soucis que tu as pour l'ultra fin, en quoi ça change quelque chose?


----------



## rodrigue7800be (27 Juillet 2021)

pourquoi m2,m4,m5 xD


----------



## Membre supprimé 991102 (27 Juillet 2021)

edenpulse a dit:


> Les écrans glossy ne sont pas légion c'est sûr (a juste titre) mais il existe d'excellents écrans 27 ou 32" en 4K avec une excellente colorimétrie.
> Sinon tu peux toujours te tourner du coté des Pro Display XDR hein...
> Je vois pas le soucis que tu as pour l'ultra fin, en quoi ça change quelque chose?


Dès 27" c'est le mal de crâne assuré pour ma part avec moins d'un mètre de recul... même en 4K.
Les Pro Display XDR à 6 000 euros ? 

Pour l'ultra fin, je dois avouer ne pas avoir confiance - j'aurai adoré cette même diagonale de l'iMac actuel dans le chassis précédent mais bon, c'est ainsi - je tourne un peu en rond avec également une angoisse pour le tout soudé.

Ici je traîne un PC portable depuis maintenant 7 ans, qui souffle mais "réactif" de par mes diverses interventions - bien entendu, et pour rappel, après avoir goûté au M1 c'est désormais difficile de me contenter pleinement de ce vieux coucou.


----------



## ericse (28 Juillet 2021)

A.Linoge a dit:


> avec également une angoisse pour le tout soudé


Ça veut aussi dire moins de panne, car les connecteurs sont un point de faiblesse non négligeable


----------



## Membre supprimé 991102 (28 Juillet 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Ça veut aussi dire moins de panne, car les connecteurs sont un point de faiblesse non négligeable


Hello @ericse 

Là encore j'apprends quelque chose, tu penses donc que la durée de vie est égale voir supérieure aux précédents modèles ?


----------



## Sud083 (28 Juillet 2021)

La ventilation de l’iMac n’est pas pour moi un problème 
Surtout si on prend le modèle avec 2 ventilateurs
La puce M1 fonctionne avec un MacBook Air qui n’en a aucun

Donc iMac 2 ventilateurs pas de soucis [emoji6]


----------



## Gwen (28 Juillet 2021)

A.Linoge a dit:


> Ça veut dire obtenir une réactivité équivalente.


La réactivité, c'est dû au M1 ET Mac OS. Une puce Intel, très haut de gamme, rapide (donc cher) couplé a Windows, donnera une sensation différente de tout de façon. Peut-être une accélération pour certaines taches (et encore) et sûrement des ralentissements pour d'autres. Intel est à la ramasse, la loi de Moore (doublant la vitesse des processeurs tous les ans) est obsolète depuis quelques années, car on arrive à des niveaux de finesse infranchissables. Il faut donc changer d'architecture pour aller toujours plus vite. Ce qu'a fait Apple avec son M1.



A.Linoge a dit:


> Pour la partie Hardware - Mac mini/Air/Pro difficultés à trouver un écran externe à la colorimétrie parfaite.
> Également, les problèmes de sorties de veille - parfois de bluetooth, etc.



Quand tu parles d'un écran glossy, tu as peu de chance d'avoir une colorimétrie parfaite. Tu as une colorimétrie flatteuse par contre. Là, il faut tester les écrans de visu. Apple est réputé pour sa colorimétrie relativement réaliste. Tu n'as pas ce genre de chose sur PC qui a généralement une colorimétrie saturée et flatteuse, mais loin d'être parfaite puisque ne volant pas  a la réalité. De plus, les réglages colorimétriques, ça se manipule.



A.Linoge a dit:


> Côté iMac, probablement une superbe machine mais, là encore, certains (pas tous) rapportent une chauffe et/ou bruits déplaisants.



Ce que tu entends, c'est par rapport à une machine silencieuse et froide. Ces problèmes-là sont souvent dix fois plus prononcés sur les PC, à moins de tabler sur du très haut de gamme spécifiquement adapté pour être silencieux. Et encore, je ne saurais pas quoi te proposer à part du refroidissement liquide qui coûte cher.



A.Linoge a dit:


> Le mini j'ai testé, plusieurs configs - machine au top du top, je le reconnais, mais comme indiqué ci-dessus coté périphériques cela m'a clairement découragé


Je n'ai pas saisi le souci avec les périphériques, tu évoques ça a qui moment ?

Bref, si tes critères sont : je veux Windows sur puce Intel avec une machine silencieuse et un écran calibré. Attends-toi à la payer le prix fort.


----------



## Membre supprimé 991102 (28 Juillet 2021)

Bonjour @gwen et tout d'abord un très grand merci pour le temps que tu as accordé à toutes mes interrogations.



gwen a dit:


> La réactivité, c'est dû au M1 ET Mac OS. Une puce Intel, très haut de gamme, rapide (donc cher) couplé a Windows, donnera une sensation différente de tout de façon. Peut-être une accélération pour certaines taches (et encore) et sûrement des ralentissements pour d'autres. Intel est à la ramasse, la loi de Moore (doublant la vitesse des processeurs tous les ans) est obsolète depuis quelques années, car on arrive à des niveaux de finesse infranchissables. Il faut donc changer d'architecture pour aller toujours plus vite. Ce qu'a fait Apple avec son M1.


Bien reçu - tes explications sont claires et c'est en effet ce que j'ai pu ressentir lors de mes "tests" avec, en exemple le Mac mini M1.
En revanche et pour ma part, mon utilisation reste très basique comme indiqué dans mon message initial :
Beaucoup de bureautique et de retouches photos, le tout de manière très légère - aucun montage ni modélisation, etc.

La véritable chose que je recherche est principalement le silence, ainsi qu'un écran de qualité.
Contre toute attente et après moultes essais/réflexions, je pense finalement me diriger vers le Macbook Air M1.

Pourquoi ce choix ? Je déménage assez souvent avec en prime un projet de vie nomade mais ça, c'est une autre histoire.

Actuellement sur un 21 pouces 1080, oui, je perdrai en "espace" mais mes yeux me remercieront probablement pour le retina, du moins j'espère ne plus être autant fatigué visuellement.

Quid désormais du tarif, moi qui suis habitué depuis toujours (sur PC) à améliorer/réparer mes machines à un coup très faible avec la quasi certitude de faire durer l'ensemble un long moment.

Quid également de la configuration à choisir (toujours liée au tarif) de par mes besoins modestes - ma seule crainte reste les MAJ à venir de la part d'Apple - pas envie de ressentir de latence, de frustration lors de mon utilisation.



gwen a dit:


> Quand tu parles d'un écran glossy, tu as peu de chance d'avoir une colorimétrie parfaite. Tu as une colorimétrie flatteuse par contre. Là, il faut tester les écrans de visu. Apple est réputé pour sa colorimétrie relativement réaliste. Tu n'as pas ce genre de chose sur PC qui a généralement une colorimétrie saturée et flatteuse, mais loin d'être parfaite puisque ne volant pas  a la réalité. De plus, les réglages colorimétriques, ça se manipule.


C'est vrai, en tout cas c'est exactement ce que j'ai ressenti avec les écrans testés en annexe - cette colorimétrié que je qualifierai même de fantaisiste malgré de longs réglages - du temps j'en ai sacrément perdu à ce sujet.



gwen a dit:


> Ce que tu entends, c'est par rapport à une machine silencieuse et froide. Ces problèmes-là sont souvent dix fois plus prononcés sur les PC, à moins de tabler sur du très haut de gamme spécifiquement adapté pour être silencieux. Et encore, je ne saurais pas quoi te proposer à part du refroidissement liquide qui coûte cher.
> 
> 
> Je n'ai pas saisi le souci avec les périphériques, tu évoques ça a qui moment ?
> ...


J'en ai conscience, que cela soit en portable (qui finit après un certain temps par ventiler excessivement) et, ne parlons pas des tours... excepté, comme tu le précises très bien avec des composants de qualité, refroidissement liquide, etc.

Mon souci pour les périphériques, concernant les Mac M1 sont liés aux écrans externes, sorties de veille hasardeuse ainsi que les problèmes de bluetooth (en tout cas rapportés assez souvent)

Je ne souhaite pas particulièrement Windows bien que j'y suis habitué depuis très longtemps... Mac OS paraît très bien, l’entièreté de mes softs y sont d'ailleurs pleinement compatibles.

Je médite - dois-je atteindre le déclin total de mon ordinateur actuel ou passer à l'action.

Enfin, et là je risque de me mettre du monde à dos, mon hésitation repose aussi sur la façon d'Apple de considérer ses clients, leurs upgrades à prix d'or, leurs connectique de plus en plus minimalistes - je sais bien que les autres fabricants ne sont pas très éthiques non plus... mais c'est un autre blocage, en tout cas pour ma part.

Merci encore pour vos éclaircissements et votre lecture - j'accepte bien entendu la critique


----------



## Gwen (28 Juillet 2021)

Aujourd'hui, les Mac portables et les intégrés, c'est-à-dire presque tous les appareils, sont livrés comme étant non modifiables et donc non extensibles. C'est un fait que la plupart des assembleurs de PC portable suivant. Mais, il reste encore pas mal d'assembleurs qui proposent des composants standard et modifiables sur PC. Ces appareils sont par contre souvent gros, lourds et encombrants. Tout en n'étant pas forcément plus performants. 

Quand on s'embarque dans le monde Apple, il faut accepter d'acheter sa machine et ne pas vouloir la modifie à l'avenir. C'est une contrainte, mais c'est aussi un gage de fiabilité et de longévité. Personnellement, ne pas pouvoir changer le disque de stockage et augmenter la mémoire me gêne encore. Néanmoins, j'ai appris à faire avec et mon prochain portable sera mieux doté d'origine. 

Le monde  de l'informatique a largement évolué depuis une dizaine d'années. L'ordinateur s'est démocratisé et certaines contraintes sont là, notamment celle de changer sa machine si on a besoin de quelque chose de plus performant. C'est valable pour presque tout. Je préfets un Mac sans ventilateur et performant qu'un gros PC modifiable, mais lourd et bruyant. Chacun ses choix, car heureusement, il reste encore des possibilités de choisir en fonction de ses besoins.


----------



## edenpulse (28 Juillet 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Personnellement, ne pas pouvoir changer le disque de stockage et augmenter la mémoire me gêne encore.


Je comprends le point de vue, mais je comprends aussi le point de vue d'Apple ici qui veut proposer des machines équilibrées et qui répondent au besoin des utilisateurs. Je pense aussi qu'il faut ardemment réfléchir à ses réels besoins et envies (et prendre conscience de ce que cela implique) quand l'on achète une machine, quelle soit upgradable ou pas.

On voit souvent ici des gens ayant des machines de 10 ans et plus, qui veulent rajouter de la RAM ou un SSD dedans en espérant retrouver une machine très rapide. C'est quelque chose qui peut aider partiellement, ponctuellement, mais qui ne fera jamais de magie non plus.
C'est un peu un sparadrap sur une vilaine plaie où il faudrait des points de suture. Le processeur ne suis simplement plus, pareil pour le chip graphique, pas de magie ici. L'autonomie en prends un coup également, vu qu'on en demande simplement trop au processeur, qui lui, turbine à son maximum tout le temps pour suivre. On peut donner toute la RAM du monde a un vieux Core Duo, il ne fera pas de magie, l'ensemble restera plutôt lent.
*Mon conseil perso* : prenez les 200 euros que vous voulez mettre dans votre vieille machine, et mettez les de coté pour les investir dans une nouvelle machine.

C'est aussi a mon sens un moyen d'arrêter la fracture des OS, des gens utilisant encore des systèmes comme Leopard en 2021. (Please, stop)
Comme tu dis @gwen , changer d'outil lorsque l'on en ressent le besoin est important. En informatique ou même dans n'importe quel autre domaine.

Pour revenir au sujet de base. Les PC Portables actuels ne sont pas particulièrement différents. Créer une tour très silencieuse aux performances proches d'un M1, reviendrait relativement cher (bien plus que les M1 actuels)



A.Linoge a dit:


> la façon d'Apple de considérer ses clients, leurs upgrades à prix d'or, leurs connectique de plus en plus minimalistes -



Le prix des upgrades est certes assez haut lorsque l'on compare avec des pièces que tu peux acheter dans le commerce, mais ça te permet surtout de réfléchir à tes vrais besoins à mon sens. (mais n'oublions pas que le but d'une société est de faire de l'argent évidemment et on peut pas leur en vouloir pour ça)
Un éditeur de vidéo ou photos se posera pas la question du prix de la RAM, il en a besoin pour travailler, c'est comme ça. Est-ce qu'il en a assez besoin pour payer ce prix? A lui de voir. Mais si tu sais que tu travailles avec des projets de 500go, tu ne va pas acheter le modèle avec 500go de stockage, qu'importe le prix de la machine de 1to du coup.

Pour les connectiques. Mais vous voulez connecter quoi tous à vos machines? c'est un PC portable, pas un PC fixe avec 25 périphériques. 
Continuer à utiliser des appareils du siècle dernier est aussi à mon sens un choix douteux. (et j'en entends déjà râler) mais si on devait conserver les connectiques de tout les possibles besoins de toute les utilisateurs des 20 dernières années, on aurait encore des ports VGA et ports Série sur les machines. (Ben oui, XX a encore une vieille imprimante qui fonctionne avec un port série...) 
Ok, il serait très pratique d'avoir un lecteur de carte SD, mais sinon à mon sens les ports USB-C sont parfaits. Jamais je ne voudrais utiliser un disque dur externe à plateau extrêmement lent quand j'ai un SSD interne qui copie à 800mo/s . Mettre son matériel à jour de temps en temps est une bonne pratique...


----------



## ericse (28 Juillet 2021)

A.Linoge a dit:


> Enfin, et là je risque de me mettre du monde à dos, mon hésitation repose aussi sur la façon d'Apple de considérer ses clients, leurs upgrades à prix d'or, leurs connectique de plus en plus minimalistes - je sais bien que les autres fabricants ne sont pas très éthiques non plus... mais c'est un autre blocage, en tout cas pour ma part.


Etonnant, parce que je trouve que c'est Apple qui se préoccupe le plus de ses clients : il y a des prix très bas sur les premières machines pour que tout le monde puisse s'offrir un Mac, les upgrades d'OS sont fournis pendant longtemps (regarde la polémique Windows 11, ou bien Google qui peine à tenir à jour ses téléphones 3 ans), le marché de l'occasion est très actif pour que tu puisses changer de machine sans trop y perdre, il y a un réseau de réparation mondial en cas de panne en voyage (j'ai testé, Apple et non-Apple, et tu vois vite la différence de traitement), les machines sont belles et fonctionnelles (le trackpad d'un Macbook est sans égal), etc. etc.


----------



## Sud083 (28 Juillet 2021)

Pour ces usages un MacBook Air M1 fera largement le travail 
Un iMac avec 2 ventilateurs si tu veut te rassurer encore plus 

Après pour l’upgrade et la longévité d’un ordinateur ce qui faut c’est cibler ses besoins et prendre une configuration adapté 

À l’heure du streaming avec dès connexion réseaux de plus en plus rapide est ce que le stockage interne est toujours aussi important ? Alors que des disques externes valent le prix des options Apple pour une capacité plus importante 

La connectivité c’est subjectif mais des solutions existe aussi

Si on prend une configuration un peu juste faudra pas s’attendre à des miracles niveau durée mais si tu prends une configuration avec une marge dès le départ tu l’auras pendant plusieurs années 

Niveau longévité et mise à jour OS Apple n’a pas de leçons à recevoir des concurrents 

Quand au tout soudé (Ram et stockage) les problèmes ces dernières années concernaient majoritairement le clavier mais pas la Ram ou le SSD


----------

